# Maternity Leave for TL



## anathema (Dec 6, 2021)

Anyone know for sure what the eligibility requirements are for maternity leave for TL? We cannot get a straight answer from HROC or anyone we get bumped to. We were told many times that after your 90 days you are eligible but now we hear it might be a year?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

anathema said:


> Anyone know for sure what the eligibility requirements are for maternity leave for TL? We cannot get a straight answer from HROC or anyone we get bumped to. We were told many times that after your 90 days you are eligible but now we hear it might be a year?


from target pay and benefits.


----------



## Panda13 (Dec 6, 2021)

Call Target Pay and Benefits


----------



## anathema (Dec 6, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> from target pay and benefits.
> View attachment 13131


So it is a year, thank you.


----------

